# Todays casting practice



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For those interested here is a clip of some practice casts tthis afternoon, 1-3-08. It was chilly out...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww12qQFe-nk

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yep I heard that. EB and I threw Moon's 6nbait AFAW rod with the new Saltist 20 this afternoon. That is one sweet combination. The gearbox problem has been corrected and its as smooth as silk.

Rod has more potential than I have capability. But, EB hit it good for the first time and Moon is hitting it around 125 yds with 6 oz.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh yeah, EB hit it about 80 yds himself with a small OTG.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That's outstanding. You guys should try to get some video up.

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You were mighty consistent with those 125 and 150' cast. Heck I can throw that far...

J/K, what distances were ya hitting?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy you make it look easy... I guess it's time to start polishing up on my casting... I'll post videos in the next couple weeks..


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I might put up some video of EB, but my chit is so ugly, you'd go blind.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

good vid. was that your BB rod?
the numbers that came up on the bottom. were they the sinker size?


side question.
tommy. aside from sheer thumb grip power.
can you give any pointers on gripping spools better with tapes, this ,or what not.

i still cant remedy my slipping on harder casts.

i switch up between a few reels. 525 20h 30h p220 to practice.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Cdog said:


> You were mighty consistent with those 125 and 150' cast. Heck I can throw that far...
> 
> J/K, what distances were ya hitting?


mid 700's today.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ooeric said:


> good vid. was that your BB rod?
> the numbers that came up on the bottom. were they the sinker size?
> 
> 
> ...


I was throwing zziplex today. Most tourney guys use some form of thumb protection. Bicycle innertube is the most popular. I use sections cut from fingers of industrial protective gloves.

If you are getting a lot of slip or if it is slipping on every cast then you may be hitting the rod too soon. Let the left get out in front of your eyes before really applying the power.

yes, sinker size in the corner.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well i only slip sometimes.
i start to turn/unwind and i usually start slipping around right before i power. with my face looking in front
i usually hit the rod when i see the left hand from my right eye. then pull it in.

kinda weird.. i slip before power,i dont slip when i power.

on my reels with 17lb line .40 i always seem to unload half the spool. dunno if thats a good distance. prob aim to unload the whole spool

i always seem to be the only one around my area worried about distance. so .. self-learner.

again, good vid ... teacher! lol


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Not that I am an expert or anything, but.... Tommy hit it with the timing issue. It is a timing issue for me, at least. When I slip, I have come into the cast too soon. When the thumb holds the spool, the timing is right. Slow down a little and wait for the sinker to get in position, your thumb will thank you. It should feel like a smooth acceleration.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ooeric said:


> well i only slip sometimes.
> i start to turn/unwind and i usually start slipping around right before i power. with my face looking in front
> i usually hit the rod when i see the left hand from my right eye. then pull it in.
> 
> ...


Most likely I think you may be going for a big hit and are starting to power up even before your aware of it. This usually causes a slip very early in the cast, and sometimes we get so focused on other aspects we tend to be to relaxed in the grip until it is too late. It's very difficult to "wait" on the hit, the natural tendency is to want to start hard so we can finish even harder. 

Just my .02


Looking good Tommy, with the first tourny around the corner I need to get off my butt and start swinging some lead myself.

Regards, Mark

:fishing:


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I helped my grip issues with a 'thumbdinger' but over time what helped the most was stretching my grip. What I mean is that over time from practicing I am able to grip just about over the top of my spool instead of pushing on the back of it which gives you much more power. I can hit 10oz on a wet spool now with no slippage, could be better technique or combined with a better grip as well.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

I was taught to place my thumb diagonally across the spool and try to get a purchase on the spool itself on the other side...not on the line


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A trick that an old tourney caster taught me years ago is to place your thumb down on top of the spool _before_ you grip the reel with your fingers. This gives you the maximum thumb coverage and does help to give us small handed guys a better grip.

Tommy


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Tommy said:


> If you are getting a lot of slip or if it is slipping on every cast then you may be hitting the rod too soon. Let the left get out in front of your eyes before really applying the power.
> 
> Tommy


What's meant by "hitting the rod too soon"? 

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bob,

I started to type a reply but this may be easier. I made these clips last summer to help guys learn to groundcast and I cover the early hit in one of them. Take a look, let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU&feature=related

Tommy


----------

